# You Have Not Driven This Week



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

OF COURSE I HAVE!!! 

I've driven plenty. I have all manner of trips on record. What Uber means to say is that I haven't driven enough to cover the accumulated fuel charges.

I can't speak for others, but I find starting the day $174 "in the hole" is more discouraging than motivating.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> OF COURSE I HAVE!!!
> 
> I've driven plenty. I have all manner of trips on record. What Uber means to say is that I haven't driven enough to cover the accumulated fuel charges.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I find starting the day $174 "in the hole" is more discouraging than motivating.


I couldn't agree more. That's why I stopped using the fuel card. Also, I know it's because of winter but the last time I drove I spent an hour on a Saturday trying to get a fare. When I finally got one, it was for $8.36. Now that's demotivating. It's actually been over 2 weeks since I drove last.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> OF COURSE I HAVE!!!
> 
> I've driven plenty. I have all manner of trips on record. What Uber means to say is that I haven't driven enough to cover the accumulated fuel charges.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I find starting the day $174 "in the hole" is more discouraging than motivating.


But yet you continue to log in and chase that ping..........go make your small amount of money to dig out of your hole...........then chase chase chase.....my God why do I even bother about telling people that are getting raped by an illegal immoral unethical 3rd part unlicensed unregulated cheap generic gypsee cab......truly unbelievable


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> OF COURSE I HAVE!!!
> 
> I've driven plenty. I have all manner of trips on record. What Uber means to say is that I haven't driven enough to cover the accumulated fuel charges.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I find starting the day $174 "in the hole" is more discouraging than motivating.


Weren't you telling us not to complain a few weeks ago? Or was that someone else?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

That was her


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Having a good start to the day, With a little luck I'll break into the green by days' end. Let's keep our fingers crossed!

Bar graphs can be a useful tool .... But when my dashboard is solid black - and I know I've worked several full days - it's worse than useless.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Having a good start to the day, With a little luck I'll break into the green by days' end. Let's keep our fingers crossed!
> 
> Bar graphs can be a useful tool .... But when my dashboard is solid black - and I know I've worked several full days - it's worse than useless.


I am confused why some drivers use the card more than once a week. Why not do instapay afterwards to cover gas


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I burn through over a tank of gas a day. The fuel card is a convenient, interest-free way to fill up as needed.

Having your mileage printed on the receipt reinforces your mileage records.

"Instant pay" costs you each time you use it.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Damn a tank a day! I hope you are making live changing money. I prefer quickbooks myself to track mileage and expenses including instapa...excuse me instant pay fees. It cost a pretty penny but I love of the details of the software.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Just to warn you but when I finally broke into positive territory it still kept me at $0.00 available for instant pay for a bit. As I took a couple more rides it finally made some money available via instant pay. It seems there is still a fuel charge pending from 1/19 according to the online display.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tootsie said:


> I am confused why some drivers use the card more than once a week. Why not do instapay afterwards to cover gas


Uber charges $0.50-$1 for instant pay each time whereas the gas card gives you a slight discount which is usually about that.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Uber charges $0.50-$1 for instant pay each time whereas the gas card gives you a slight discount which is usually about that.


The discount is so little, why is a write off not better


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> OF COURSE I HAVE!!!
> 
> I've driven plenty. I have all manner of trips on record. What Uber means to say is that I haven't driven enough to cover the accumulated fuel charges.
> 
> I can't speak for others, but I find starting the day $174 "in the hole" is more discouraging than motivating.


I really wish they wouldn't take out fuel charges during a day. It is incredibly discouraging to see your in a whole for a particular day. They should be able to take it out and show it as a negative for the week


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> But yet you continue to log in and chase that ping..........go make your small amount of money to dig out of your hole...........then chase chase chase.....my God why do I even bother about telling people that are getting raped by an illegal immoral unethical 3rd part unlicensed unregulated cheap generic gypsee cab......truly unbelievable


Shut up bro u are just hating. Its her fault for using that dumb @ss card.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Uber charges $0.50-$1 for instant pay each time whereas the gas card gives you a slight discount which is usually about that.


Wtf is 50¢?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Wtf is 50¢?


Instant pay.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Bro I was saying they can have that 50¢ or a dollar whatever if that means I can get paid everyday instead of waiting till Thursday.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd be more concerned about how much you're spending on fuel. What MPG does your car get? Perhaps you can change your routine a bit to make things more efficient?


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

I snubbed the fuel card. I throw in $20 from tips and go all day, depending on # of fares. And I don't take pings more than 10 mins away. Can't afford to. Fee to pax is .95/.85/.13 in my County. So, unless Uber raises the pax fee, that's as far as I'm driving. Also, I rec'd 3 piggy back pings yesterday, all of which I accepted. 2 pax canceled and I picked up the third one. It lowered my rating.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Finished the week with a very good Sunday. End result: fuel card backlog paid off and I'll see about $100 on payday. 

Glad that's over with.

As for the numbers ....

On a typical day I'll net about $85 from Uber (after their cut) and spend about $22 on gas. Tips might add a couple dollars, but many days go without tips. 

Last week was a short week as I took several days off with a cold.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> On a typical day I'll net about $85 from Uber (after their cut) and spend about $22 on gas.


Twenty-two for eighty-five? WHAT are you driving?..............and you used to push a hack?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Bro I was saying they can have that 50¢ or a dollar whatever if that means I can get paid everyday instead of waiting till Thursday.


In the short term it doesn't sound like much but it adds up to 300 dollars a year or however many days you drive. For me personally I budget my money so I can handle getting paid once a week, that's better than my regular job which pays bi weekly.

I get it some drivers need it on the daily but that's a dangerous way to drive. Those are the times you don't have money for tires.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> In the short term it doesn't sound like much but it adds up to 300 dollars a year or however many days you drive. For me personally I budget my money so I can handle getting paid once a week, that's better than my regular job which pays bi weekly.
> 
> I get it some drivers need it on the daily but that's a dangerous way to drive. Those are the times you don't have money for tires.


Keep in mind bro I said get the money not spend it lol. I got another construction job which I get paid daily also so it helps me manage it better.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Just stating facts.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I burn through over a tank of gas a day.
> and spend about $22 on gas.
> Just stating facts..


You burn through OVER a tank of gas a day.
But only spend $22.
Unless you have a 10 gallon tank, you are not stating facts. The standard economy car fuel tank is 12 gallons.
Even though gas is cheaper in St Louis, $22 is LESS than one full tank of gas.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Mine is through GO BANK. All transfers are free.


----------

